# Trestolone AKA (MENT) 2.5x stronger than Tren Ace with no night sweats.



## illustrious. (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok so i have aquired some of this, i have read a lot about it online but you never know what's bollocks and real.

On a plus a friend of mine is running and said it's all true, here is probs the best article on the drug:

http://www.ironmagazine.com/2012/trestolone-ment-explained/

Anyone on here got experience with Trest?


----------



## illustrious. (Jul 24, 2013)

Bump for evening viewers :thumbup1:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I believe I have read it's strong than tren but that No. is an exaggeration.

From the feedback I've seen it's awesome stuff, much better when pinned though.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

> One area where Ment isn't quite so friendly is that of HPTA suppression. Research shows that Ment is a full 12X as suppressive as Testosterone on a mg to mg basis. However, this side effect is deemed to be a necessary benefit when looking to develop this drug as a birth control medication. Any steroid used for birth control purposes requires an exceptionally high success rate at preventing pregnancy, and that will only come by way of significant suppression of spermatogenesis. In reality, most steroid users end up largely infertile by cycle's end anyway, due to the number and quantity of AAS used.


I'm out.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

'Trest' normally means tren+test, and the olone could be any aas with olone on the end... Is I'd say this was a blend not a single aas so can't realy compare it to tren ac as a stand alone can you?


----------



## illustrious. (Jul 24, 2013)

stone14 said:


> 'Trest' normally means tren+test, and the olone could be any aas with olone on the end... Is I'd say this was a blend not a single aas so can't realy compare it to tren ac as a stand alone can you?


It's not a blend mate, it's a designer steroid, a Nor 19 but works like test also


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

why would you possibly need something that's 2.5 times stronger then tren ace ? that's sh1ts strong enough isn't it ?


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> why would you possibly need something that's 2.5 times stronger then tren ace ? that's sh1ts strong enough isn't it ?


nothing is ever strong enough.... nor is anyone....


----------



## secretsausage (Jul 29, 2013)

That's everyone's reaction after tren 'wow that wasn't strong enough'

What?


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

how strong do you want your gear ? you cant get stronger that mtren (well you can , but lets not go there ) but i wouldn't like to run mtren long enough and frequently enough for it to be able to replace test as a base


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Gotta love tren


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Geneza is the only lab I've heard do it injectable,

MENT is a product containing the hormone Trestolone Acetate (7 alpha-Methyl-19-nortestosterone). General steroid potency is usually increased with 7-methylation, which is a trait that is well illustrated with MENT. When methylation increases steroid potency it is usually due to one or two things, most notable being the increased resistance to being metabolized by the liver, or reduced affinity for constructive binding proteins. In the case of MENT, we see a drug relatively fast metabolic breakdown, but that doesn't bind to SHBG. The reduced binding to SHBG is the reason that MENT becomes a much more potent steroid.

When first studied, research showed that MENT could be 3.5-23 times more anabolic than testosterone, yet was only 3-6 times more androgenic. When a study was later done on primates, MENT was shown to have 10 times more anabolic potency than testosterone while having much lower effects on the prostate. In a study to show how well MENT binds to the androgen receptor, it was discovered that this drug binds to the receptor more strongly than both testosterone and nandrolone. Another study looked at the ability for MENT to restore sexual behavior in men suffering from symptoms of low testosterone, which is one of the main objectives of androgen replacement therapy. During this study, MENT was shown to be just as effective as testosterone therapy for these purposes. If ever marketed for use, MENT will be aromatized by the body and will cause synthetic estrogen buildup which will carry a high level of biological activity. This means that gynecomastia can be a problem, as well as other estrogen related side effects which can include excess water retention causing the user to have a bloated look without much definition to the muscle structure and can also lead for excess fat buildup to occur. Because of this, users of MENT will most likely want to run some sort of anti-estrogen during their cycle to keep levels down.

MENT has not yet been developed for use, so it's not known what the doses will be. Due to the study results so far, it is suspected that a low dose will be sufficient due to the fact that this drug has been shown to be several times more potent than testosterone.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

illustrious. said:


> It's not a blend mate, it's a designer steroid, a Nor 19 but works like test also


Ah ryt cool, didn't no it was a DS, is it stil otc in tablet form?


----------



## illustrious. (Jul 24, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Ah ryt cool, didn't no it was a DS, is it stil otc in tablet form?


It's only available in an Acetate form for injection mate, not heard about tabs


----------



## houghm (Aug 1, 2013)

Surely if you just wanted something two and a half times as strong as tren, you could just take two and a half times as much tren.


----------

